# Unable to Delete Audio Driver



## gops

Dears

My Audio driver is not properly installed....

http://www.computerforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2605&stc=1&d=1217651270

and when i'm trying to uninstall it ,I cannot remove and it's gives me an error..

http://www.computerforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2606&stc=1&d=1217651385

As it says reboot..I tried and tired..Please help

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Droogie

Do you have something running, that is using the drivers?


----------



## gops

Nothing all windows are closed...and if anything working background process how can i find it...

Thanks


----------



## Droogie

Have you just tried re-installing the drivers, because the installer should fix/delete any incomplete installs by itself.


----------



## gops

Yes I did ..But in the middle it quits


----------



## gops

Yes I did..But in the middle it quits


----------



## gops

just reinstalled again...It says The Device was Installed..But This Device Cannot Start(Code 10)...what going around...


----------



## StrangleHold

After you install the driver try install Microsoft bus driver for HD audio
http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/9662/


----------

